# [CONSIGLIO] Trasferimento dati Linux-Windows

## rust5

ciao a tutti, dato che sono poco pratico di queste cose, volevo chiedervi quale potrebbe essere il metodo da utilizzare per effettuare al meglio trasferimento di dati da un sistema con Gentoo ad uno con Windows (e viceversa) tramite rete ethernet.

avevo provato tramite SCP ma vedevo che i trasferimenti erano abbastanza lenti e non sfruttavano appieno i 100Mbps che offre la rete ethernet.

grazie a tutti per le risposte.

----------

## koma

samba? ftp? http? hai solo da scegliere alla fine

----------

## otaku

qui a casa mia samba sembra svolgere un ottimo lavoro (: perdi 10 minutini a leggere un po' di documentazione e sei a posto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *rust5 wrote:*   

> avevo provato tramite SCP ma vedevo che i trasferimenti erano abbastanza lenti e non sfruttavano appieno i 100Mbps che offre la rete ethernet.

 

Io personalmete uso putty e pscp http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html che sono per windows. c'era anche un client ssh grafico per windows freeware (gratis ma non libero) pero' non ricordo piu' il nome. Questo per i trasferimenti win->linux mentre per il contrario uso webfs che e' un piccolo server web da linea di comando e trovi un howto nei post utilissimi

----------

## xchris

ixplore mi pare...

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ixplore mi pare...

 

Eccolo si mi pare sia questo

----------

## Sparker

Per la rete locale usare scp mi sembra uno spreco di risorse: piú cpu utilizzata e trasferimenti piú lento (soprattutto con pc vecchiotti)

imho Samba o FTP sono le soluzioni migliori.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> imho Samba o FTP sono le soluzioni migliori.

 

Mi risulta piu' facile ad usare ssh sinceramente

----------

## xchris

di sicuro e' + intuitivo scp.

Samba pur non essendo complicato spesso presenta qualche difficolta.

Ssh e' ormai installato di default e  pur occupando un po' di CPU e' anche vero che implementa la compressione.

Risultato... potrebbe anche essere + veloce su pc non del tutto obsoleti.

Ciao

----------

## flocchini

Spezzo una lancia a favore di samba come soluzione "fissa", a casa viaggio cosi' e funziona decisamente bene. Altrimenti per traferimenti al volo uso anche io ssh come descritto da fedeliallalinea.

----------

## rust5

ok grazie a tutti, inizio a provarli uno per uno... vedrò con quale mi trovo meglio!

----------

## rust5

rieccomi qui: sto provando samba e ho un problema.. riesco ad accedere e a leggere tutto ciò che c'è dentro alla cartella condivisa su linux, ma non riesco a scriverci niente.

la mia configurazione di samba è la seguente:

```
[global]

workgroup = RUSTNETWORK

netbios name = fenice

security = share

guest account = guest

guest ok = yes

[public]

comment = Public Files

browseable = yes

public = yes

create mode = 0766

guest ok = yes

path = /public

```

grazie per l'aiuto

----------

## flocchini

```

writable=yes
```

e occhio cmq con i permessi di quello che c'e' dentro. Uno stratagemma per non impazzire *solo se la tua rete locale e' assolutamente fidata* puoi anche dare root come account guest (ora mi linciano  :Laughing:  )

----------

## rust5

ti ringrazio, ma ho appena trovato la soluzione impostando

```
read only = no
```

nella cartella condivisa!

----------

## otaku

 *rust5 wrote:*   

> ti ringrazio, ma ho appena trovato la soluzione impostando
> 
> ```
> read only = no
> ```
> ...

 

si, poi quando dai testparm si giunge sempre alla solita conclusione  :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

 *rust5 wrote:*   

> ok grazie a tutti, inizio a provarli uno per uno... vedrò con quale mi trovo meglio!

 

Prova questo e' un client ssh per windows http://ftp.unife.it/win95-XP/telnet/SSHWinClient-3.0.0.exe Lo scarichi dalll'ftp dell'universita' di Ferrara. Oppure la versione piu' aggiornata http://ftp.roedu.net/pub/mirrors/ftp.ssh.com/pub/ssh/SSHWinClient-3.1.0-build235.exe Sempre in questo ftp trovi anche il server per windows... Io li uso e sono molto comodi!

ciao  :Very Happy: 

----------

## AlterX

Io uso sia ssh, sia ftp, sia scp (quando mi gira:lol:) che samba!!

diciamo che per computer remoti esposti pubblicamente, direi che è meglio usare l'ftp

per evitare "problemucci"  :Wink:  o scp in caso di file "sensibili"  :Wink: 

Per una rete interna è ottimo usare samba!

----------

## neryo

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Io uso sia ssh, sia ftp, sia scp (quando mi gira:lol:) che samba!!
> 
> diciamo che per computer remoti esposti pubblicamente, direi che è meglio usare l'ftp
> 
> per evitare "problemucci"  o scp in caso di file "sensibili" 
> ...

 

concordo

----------

## randomaze

 *neryo wrote:*   

> Prova questo e' un client ssh per windows http://ftp.unife.it/win95-XP/telnet/SSHWinClient-3.0.0.exe Lo scarichi dalll'ftp dell'universita' di Ferrara. Oppure la versione piu' aggiornata http://ftp.roedu.net/pub/mirrors/ftp.ssh.com/pub/ssh/SSHWinClient-3.1.0-build235.exe Sempre in questo ftp trovi anche il server per windows... Io li uso e sono molto comodi!

 

IMHO IL Client per Windows é PuTTY (non solo per windows... c'é anche per linux, per Nokia6600...)

Per accedere con un file manager poi consiglio winscp o Filezilla.

----------

## AlterX

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *neryo wrote:*   Prova questo e' un client ssh per windows http://ftp.unife.it/win95-XP/telnet/SSHWinClient-3.0.0.exe Lo scarichi dalll'ftp dell'universita' di Ferrara. Oppure la versione piu' aggiornata http://ftp.roedu.net/pub/mirrors/ftp.ssh.com/pub/ssh/SSHWinClient-3.1.0-build235.exe Sempre in questo ftp trovi anche il server per windows... Io li uso e sono molto comodi! 
> 
> IMHO IL Client per Windows é PuTTY (non solo per windows... c'é anche per linux, per Nokia6600...)
> 
> Per accedere con un file manager poi consiglio winscp o Filezilla.

 

Quoto su putty e filezilla!  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

volevo cmq avvertire che con sftp e programmi come filezilla se seguono i symbolic link sono MOOOLTO pericolosi.

Esempio capitato:

c'era una dir con la vecchia DEBIAN (migrata a Gentoo  :Wink:  )

Questo mio amico non avezzo a shell e cose varie mi ha chiesto...

posso eliminare la Debian?

siiii certo vai pure  :Very Happy: 

peccato che ha fatto tutto con filezilla e seguendo i symbolic-link ha sminchiato la gentoo-box.

Sicuramente si tratta di un opzione stupida... volevo solo fare presente questo aspetto.

(la gentoo box e' resuscitata con checkintegrity  :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## neon

Io sono per la soluzione samba... E' comodo da win (non installi nulla) e' comodo da lin (se come detto spendi 10min a leggere la doc non e' difficile da configurare) e' comodo da osx (anche qui samba e' installato di default) 

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Uno stratagemma per non impazzire *solo se la tua rete locale e' assolutamente fidata* puoi anche dare root come account guest (ora mi linciano  )

 

Stile "Default di Windows"  :Wink:  (io preferisco gestirmi le write_mask degli utenti che dare accesso root)

----------

## rust5

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io personalmete uso putty e pscp http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html che sono per windows. c'era anche un client ssh grafico per windows freeware (gratis ma non libero) pero' non ricordo piu' il nome. Questo per i trasferimenti win->linux mentre per il contrario uso webfs che e' un piccolo server web da linea di comando e trovi un howto nei post utilissimi

 

questo client ssh supporta quindi anche x11 forwarding ?

----------

## rust5

ehm... up!

----------

## gutter

 *rust5 wrote:*   

> ehm... up!

 

Up di cosa?

----------

## rust5

della mia domanda precedente!

----------

## gutter

 *rust5 wrote:*   

> della mia domanda precedente!

 

Il link Doc in alto ti dice niente  :Question:   :Rolling Eyes: 

http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/0.57/puttydoc.txt

----------

## rust5

non era quella la mia domanda, forse mi ero espresso male

comunque sia, volevo avere un terminale grafico su windows e ho risolto tutto usando tightvnc

grazie

----------

